# Bear claw caps



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Does anyone know where i may find some claw caps for a couple of black bear claws so i can make a pendant for a necklace? Any new ideas would be appreciated also. Thanks


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Try taxidermy.net I seen some out there the other day.

Good Luck


----------

